
Packing heat gets you shot, say profs - billpg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/04/guns_attract_bullets/
======
newsdog
not true - those guys got shot due to their gansta lifestyle, guns were
orthogonal to that

~~~
CWuestefeld
Right. The only explanation offered for the shootings was muggings. I wonder
how much that explains, though. There are certainly those, but also gangsta
stuff as the parent post notes; crimes of passion; drunken idiots; and on and
on.

Seems like a stupid study, as we really can't draw any kind of conclusions
from it.

